# Two Honda 2000's Vs Costco Onan 4300 Inverter



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Has anyone done the economics of two vs one? I know it's quite a bit more and not sure Costco still has the 4300 at $1000 off, but aside from the convenience of 1 vs 2 and electric vs pull start, doesn't it cost a whole lot more to operate the 4300 when a smaller unit will do the job. Unless we need air, I'm pretty sure one Honda 2000 will be adequate. About the only time we'd need two is for those hot nights. But unless we're boon docking, we can't start them up. And even when boon docking I've read that if there are other campers near by, it's best to not start them up. Especially during hunting season.









The weight thing is another issue. I like the idea of the bumper extension but with a 500 lb bike on one end and 250+lbs of bumper extension/generator at the other, my carrying capacity in the 28krs is half gone. Also, while I like the bumper extension idea, I'm not sure it works with a rear slide trailer. That and the fact, at least in my situation, I don't think I have another 18 inches of room to park the trailer.


----------



## newloftowner (Sep 16, 2008)

We did and ultimately decided the cost outweighed the usefullness. the 4300 comes in about 80 decibels under load, and the two Honda's at the same time came in around 76 under load. You can not tell the difference at 20 feet. Weight is a definite issue, but fuel use is not so big as both reduce rpm's when the load is low. Our Loft has a side ramp, so we can wheel it right in. If you had to lift them on to a bumper, the ONAN might be a bit heavy. The great thing about the ONAN was it was delivered with no shipping cost, and, if we had not liked it after testing (and measuring decibels) then we could return it to any Costco.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

garyb1st said:


> Also, while I like the bumper extension idea, I'm not sure it works with a rear slide trailer. That and the fact, at least in my situation, I don't think I have another 18 inches of room to park the trailer.


How about adding a hitch to the front of your Truck? I did that on our Suburban (before I sold it) and it worked GREAT. Had a little rack up there for gas/generator.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

We chose the Cummins generator primarily due to its current low cost. I considered the Honda 2000 (especially since they now have the companion model out), but for just a bit more, I ended up with a larger generator that certainly will meet all of our power needs (even our home when necessary). Because you already own one 2000, I would seriously consider purchasing another if you need more power, not necessarily replace it with the 4300.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I owned the Honda eu2000i and had the same questions - another Honda or the killer Costco deal. I chose the Cummins Onan P4300ie from Costco. I wrote it up my experiences (with photos) on another thread here.

Adding a second Honda with a parallel kit, was the same prices as deal I got from Costco for the Cummins Onan. So, I sold the Honda and used those funds to offset the price of the bumper extension.

The advantage I see with the Cummins Onan is that if I pull into somewhere (even for lunch) and it's hotter than Hades, it's a breeze plugging my 30amp cord into the generator, turning on the key, and I have enough power to run the AC, the microwave and even the TV. With the Honda's, you have to unpack them, hook them together, and then start them both, and you'll have to do the opposite routine when it's time to leave. On a side note, the Onan has more power than the two Hondas.

So, I now have more or less the same set-up my friends have with their class C motorhome. When they park and want shore power, they just turn a key to turn on their generator. Granted mine is a couple of extra steps, but those steps are very minor.

But in the end, you have to decide what's best for you. What's best for me might not be best for you.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

It looks like the Costco deal is history. Not sure if it was the same unit but two days ago, Costco had a 4300 Onan inverter generator advertised for over $3,000. Don't know why it would bump up so much and it could have been a mistake. It isn't even advertised today.

Maybe we'll wait for a few more months. Don't really need air for a bit.


----------

